# Bluetooth Headset Problems



## Jayesh (Nov 2, 2011)

Since I upgraded to Gingerbread 2.3.5 with the following details, I am losing connection to my bluetooth headset frequently.

Model: GT-I9000
Firmware: 2.3.5
Baseband: I9000DDJP2
Kernel: 2.6.35.7-I9000XXJVT-CL617736 [email protected]#2
Build: GINGERBREAD.XXJVT

The icon in the notification area shows connected, but the settings show paired and it does not allow reconnection.
Only a reset solves the problem, but I do not want to reset the phone frequently.

Any pointers will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

The Panic Room is reserved for Bricks, boot loops, etc. Moved to i9000.


----------

